# sulla base di



## robertaL

Bonjour, 
Je devrais traduire la phrase "Chiamiamo "XXX" una teoria giustificata in base a questi criteri." 
La traduction la plus immédiate est bien sûr : 

"Appelons "XXX" une théorie justifiée sur la base de ces critères".


Mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas très idiomatique et qui plus est, pas très précis - "sur la base de" est peut-être devenue une expression à tout faire.
j'ai donc exploré d'autres tournures, qui ne me satisfont pas davantage. 
"Appelons  “XXX“ une théorie justifiée à l’aune de ces critères".
"Appelons  “XXX“ une théorie justifiée en fonction de ces critères". 

Qu'en pensez-vous, les francophones ? 
En outre, je me disais que peut être dans ce cas "toute théorie" irait mieux que "une théorie" car on ne parle pas d'une théorie particulière mais de toute théorie satisfaisant ces critères. On aurait donc :
"Appelons "XXX" toute théorie justifiée sur la base de ces critères".

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Roberta,
Dato che manca sempre un elemento del contesto nei tuoi ultimi thread e alludi te stessa alla complessità della frase, penso che sarebbe meglio che ce la dessi per intero. Non posso spiegarmi di più ma c'è sempre qualcosa che mi mette a disagio, che non quadra ed è la ragione per la quale non ti avevo ancora risposto.


----------



## robertaL

Ciao Matou. Hai ragione, serve più contesto. 
Scusate. 

Si tradda di un testo di filosofia della scienza. 
estratto più lungo: 
"Quine suggerisce di valutare una teoria scientifica secondo cinque criteri :  semplicità, familiarità, portata, fecondità, testabilità. Chiamiamo "Quinianamente valida" una teoria giustificata sulla base di questi criteri (in base a questi criteri)."

La mia questione è dunque: quale espressione usare per tradurre "sulla base di questi criteri" o "in base a questi criteri"? 
Spero  sia più chiaro


----------



## matoupaschat

Ecco, ti suggerisco un mosaico di quanto hai scritto prima. Noto che dal brano che ci riporti non è possibile sapere se "chiamiamo" è indicativo o imperativo. Perciò ti propongo un indicativo futuro che li può sostituire tutti e due. 
"Nous appellerons 'Quiniennement (?) valide' toute théorie satisfaisant à (l'ensemble de) ces critères".


----------



## robertaL

Grazie mille. Linguisticamente mi piace molto la tua proposta, molto elegante, tuttavia credo che sia importante preservare il verbo "giustificare". infatti il senso della frase non è semplicemente che chiamiamo "quiniennement valides" le teorie che soddisfano questi criteri, ma chiamiamo così le teorie che giudichiamo vereo valide sulla base di criteri. Infatti non si può dire semplicemente che una teoria soddisfa tout court questi criteri o no, ma che li soddisfa in maggiore o minor misura e noi scegliamo (consideriamo giustificata) la teoria che li soddisfa maggiormente. 

In francese suona proprio così male una delle mie versioni con "justifiée" (o una sua variazione)? 

Il verbo credo si possa prendere come un imperativo, quindi accetto volentieri il tuo suggerimento "Nous appellerons"


----------



## Corsicum

Oui et peut être des variantes possibles :
_Soit « XXX » une théorie fondée sur ces critères. _
_Soit « XXX » une théorie basée sur ces critères. _
_Dénommons « XXX » une théorie fondée sur ces critères. _


----------



## matoupaschat

robertaL said:


> In francese suona proprio così male una delle mie versioni con "justifiée" (o una sua variazione)?


Non, pas du tout, mais j'ai de temps en temps le défaut de vouloir rendre clair quelque chose qui l'est déjà aux yeux de spécialistes . Et c'est vrai que ta question ne portait pas là-dessus .
Pour en revenir à nos moutons, je choisirais "Appelons/nous appellerons "XXX" une théorie justifiée sur la base/en fonction de ces critères", surtout pas "à l'aune de" qui serait trop littéraire ici, selon moi .


----------



## robertaL

matoupaschat said:


> surtout pas "à l'aune de" qui serait trop littéraire ici, selon moi .



Merci! Une de mes hésitations portait précisément sur l'opportunité d'utiliser "à l'aune de" dans ce contexte au lieu de "sur la base de". j'avais le suspect que c'était trop littéraire (et cette fois-ci c'est le bon mot!), mais ne savais pas.


----------



## curiosone

Salutations!

J'aurai un'autre example:  "alla base di" - que je dois traduire en français:

"XXX è il prodotto, presentato in vari gusti facilmente utilizzabili, che con l'aggiunta di sola acqua permettono la preparazione di una miscela veramente favolosa e perfettamente bilanciata.  GUSTO e CORPO sono *alla base* della miscela DI ALTISSIMA DIGERIBILITÀ..."

Mon essai de traduction:
"XXX est le produit, presenté dans une varieté de goûts (saveurs?) facilement utilisables.  Avec l’addition seulemente de l’eau c’est possible préparer une mélange vraiment fabuleuse et parfaitement equilibrée.  GOÛT et CORPS sont *à la base *d’une mélange D’HAUTE DIGERIBILITÉ..."

Merci de vos réactions !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Curiosone/a ,

Ho provato a francesizzare anche lo stile supponendo che si tratti di un prodotto da reclamizzare.

"XXX (est un produit qui) existe en plusieurs saveurs et est facile à utiliser: il sufit d'ajouter de l'eau pour obtenir un mélange vraiment délicieux et parfaitement équilibré. Goût et consistance sont à l'origine de la grande digestibilité de ce produit".


----------



## curiosone

Grazie 1000, Matoupaschat!


----------

